# Concrete driveway sand washout/expansion joint repair



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

sk8z said:


> I noticed the other day the lawn sprinkler overspray that ran down one side of my driveway about midway up the drive and disappeared into an expansion joint reappeared at the end of my driveway on the opposite side gushing out at a spot where the fiber expansion material was rotted away. So the water is following gravity under the driveway and traveling about 20 feet where it exits at the end of my driveway. Not only water gushing out, but some sand as well. The driveway section that is mostly being affected is a little lower than the adjacent section. Maybe by 1/4 inch. I know very little about these types of problems or repairs. What needs to be done here? I assume the fiber expansion joint material the builder used about 8 years ago when pouring the driveway all needs to be ripped out since it is all pretty much in the process of rotting anyway. This should be replaced with what? I'd like something more permanent that doesn't rot away. Self leveling sealant won't work on a sloped driveway. What about the sand that has already washed out from under the slab? Should I even worry about that or simply seal the expansion joints to prevent further damage?


 

The easiest fix i know of is the product i'll post a link of,minimal work to install and also clean,i think you will have to install it on the side of your slab also to keep the water from your sprinkler from getting under thr drive.


http://www.trim-a-slab.com/installation.html


----------

